# Always the same



## d43m0n (Nov 4, 2020)

I install this. Then it gets frozen, I turn off the PC... and see how the whole system is broken. Of course, I don't have the `dmesg`output since I don't know how to save the logs in the middle of a kernel panic (sometimes it shows alike it).


----------



## mark_j (Nov 4, 2020)

Right on, brother, right on.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 4, 2020)

I also get annoyed when my car keeps hitting those damn potholes.

Translation: you seem to have broken hardware.


----------



## a6h (Nov 4, 2020)

Genesis of screenshot posts.


----------



## d43m0n (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. And thanks for understand.


----------

